# GTA San Andreas keyboard problem



## Gwerjo (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi,

I've been playing GTA-SA for a while now and I'm about 60% through it. A strange thing has happened though.

My little Carl Johnson has decided to continually run to the left. Constantly. This happens both on foot and in a vehicle.

This happened when I first started playing the game and I can't remember how I fixed it. At first I thought it was my keyboard but I've redefined the direction keys to be totally different and the problem persists.

I've even tried reinstalling the keyboard in XP to no avail.

This doesn't happen in any other game that uses the WASD-type layout and the keyboard works fine otherwise (I'm typing this message using it so it must be OK!)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Gwerjo


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

First thing I would do is try to find out where the 'save point' files are, and back them up to a different folder, then uninstall and reinstall the game, then restore the backed-up files. This will avoid you losing where you are in the game.

As you say, it can't be the keyboard if it works everywhere elase, so must be the game config.

Scorp.


----------

